# How long will it take to get an Employment Visa from Fujairah?



## acci

I am a Civil Engineer from Pakistan. I got a job at fujairah on 8 feb 2014. I was wondering if any one could let me know that how long it takes for an employment visa to be issued from fujairah? My employer is saying that every thing regarding my visa is complete and he is waiting from immigration to issue the visa. I am worried because approximately 1.5 months have have passed and still the visa is under process


----------



## Andy17

acci said:


> I am a Civil Engineer from Pakistan. I got a job at fujairah on 8 feb 2014. I was wondering if any one could let me know that how long it takes for an employment visa to be issued from fujairah? My employer is saying that every thing regarding my visa is complete and he is waiting from immigration to issue the visa. I am worried because approximately 1.5 months have have passed and still the visa is under process


 stop worrying and have a look at some of the other threads and you will see that it can take quite a long time to get from job offer to arriving in the country. Main thing is not to leave your current job until you get a date to come over. best of luck.


----------

